
Show HN: Bookmark OS is like Mac or Windows optimized for bookmarks - TenJack
https://bookmarkos.com/?v2
======
TenJack
Founder here. Bookmark OS is a passion project that I’m building because I got
tired of the linear and crappy UIs of almost every bookmark manager. It is an
attempt to bring the ease of use, elegance, and power of a GUI like Mac or
Windows to bookmarks.

I submitted the first basic version of Bookmark OS here 2 years ago and since
then a ton of work has gone into it based on user feedback. Here are some of
the highlights:

    
    
      - Folder suggestions will attempt to predict the folder a bookmark should go using AI and NLP. This helps avoid creating different folders with the same content (for example, a "coding" and a "programming" folder) and makes it super fast to find the right folder.
      - Keyboard shortcuts (inspired by vim): opening a bookmark has never been faster. For example, press "a" for "All" bookmarks, then the down arrow and then "enter" to open the latest bookmark.
      - Customize icon view: change icon size, font size, spacing, and line height to your liking.
      - Customize list view: change the order of columns and show/hide columns.
      - You can now see a bookmark’s parent folder in a column when viewing all and searching. This makes it easy see where a bookmark lives and easily open the folder with a click.
      - Folder sharing: share a folder of bookmarks that cannot be edited or collaborate on a folder with a friend.
      - Tags and folders work together: for example, if you activate a "to read" tag, only folders that have a bookmark with a "to read" tag nested inside will show.
    

In terms of tech stack, I’ve tried to stay vanilla as possible to keep things
simple. For the front end no framework is used, just jQuery and Bootstrap. On
the backend, Rails, Sidekiq, Redis, and Postgresql. Right now, Postgresql is
being used for search as well and it works great.

And lastly, Bookmark OS is subscription based and has a healthy paying
userbase for longevity.

There are more features on the way, so let me know if you have any suggestions
or questions!

